# Whoever said R32's don't need a frame notch is full of it



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I did some investigating today to see what my hold up is.

Passenger side:









Drivers side:










Drivers side control arm, I had to wedge the key under.










Some shots to try to find what my hold up is on the drivers side.



















And it's obvious what is holding me up on the passenger side.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

might wanna space those fronts out a few MM :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

just threw some 5mm spacers on today.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

this is true, notch that pass side and you willl be golden


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Mk5's come notched.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

whitepepper said:


> Mk5's come notched.


as do MK4's, but obviously it's not enough.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I dunno who said R32's don't need a notch, but after I notched my TT it made a WORLD of a difference. Dropped the front of the car a very noticeable amount. Get the notch and you'll be on the ground.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> I dunno who said R32's don't need a notch, but after I notched my TT it made a WORLD of a difference. Dropped the front of the car a very noticeable amount. Get the notch and you'll be on the ground.


x2 notched before I got my bags:thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

whitepepper said:


> Mk5's come notched.


untrue. we actually just notched a mk5 R last night. It doesnt need much of a notch, but it needs one none the less.:thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i finally got around 2 my install today and was pissed to see the passenger side nice and uneven


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

at what height are you guys hitting the inner fender pinch welds? I have bent mine a bit, but they are not completely flat.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DarkSideGTI said:


> at what height are you guys hitting the inner fender pinch welds? I have bent mine a bit, but they are not completely flat.


anyone?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Depends on tire size.

I know with a 205/45/17, I hit them from time to time when I was 22 static. I had a small groove in my tire.

Just hammer those bitches flat and call it a day.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm on a 215/40/18. I have hammered them a bit, but to totally get them flat I need to pull the bags as they get in the way of the hammer.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I will have to take some fender off pictures this Monday as I am that low and am not on the weld... Hummm.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

notch = 22's for you sir


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Swbd4L said:


> notch = 22's for you sir


I am at 22 without notch on the driverside, but pass side def ness a notch


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

so I noticed when I ride low I was rubbing my IC pipe on my axle. Solution, notch the pipe. :laugh:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

haha nice fix.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Control arms on the ground as well as frame on the ground with passenger notch on 18's


----------

